# Crazy awesome top-of-leg cover things!!!...???!?!



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

Who makes them?! How can I get me some?! I saw some the other day on some guy... these are like... exactly the type of thing I've been looking for!

They're for riding in the rain. Basically, they're like these little cover things that go over the tops of your thighs when riding a bike. I don't really know how to describe them other than that... If you know anything about these or how I could find some PLEEEEEAAAAAASE tell me!!! They'd be so perfect. That is all.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MWPDX said:


> Who makes them?! How can I get me some?! I saw some the other day on some guy... these are like... exactly the type of thing I've been looking for!
> 
> They're for riding in the rain. Basically, they're like these little cover things that go over the tops of your thighs when riding a bike. I don't really know how to describe them other than that... If you know anything about these or how I could find some PLEEEEEAAAAAASE tell me!!! They'd be so perfect. That is all.


They are called Rainlegs. www.rainlegs.co.uk I emailed them a while back to ask about international shipping and they said they do it. They have since added international shipping to the website. Depending on the exchange rate, they cost around $45 plus $7-8 in shipping from England. I am going to get a pair.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I just took an old pair of rain pants and turned them into knicker length. Work fine.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

MWPDX said:


> Who makes them?! How can I get me some?! I saw some the other day on some guy... these are like... exactly the type of thing I've been looking for!
> .


Wallingford bikes carries them:

http://www.wallbike.com/oddsnends.html


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

oarsman said:


> Wallingford bikes carries them:
> 
> http://www.wallbike.com/oddsnends.html


... oh wow... http://www.wallbike.com/oddsnends/bananaguard.html


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

bigbill said:


> They are called Rainlegs. www.rainlegs.co.uk I emailed them a while back to ask about international shipping and they said they do it. They have since added international shipping to the website. Depending on the exchange rate, they cost around $45 plus $7-8 in shipping from England. I am going to get a pair.


OMG HOW DID YOU FIND THEM!!!!!! THAT'S THEM!!! ... sweet... any word as to whether or not they're water*proof* or water *resistant*???


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Wont your butt still get wet?


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

thebadger said:


> Wont your butt still get wet?


Not unless you're riding upside down.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MWPDX said:


> Not unless you're riding upside down.




you mean, unless you're riding without fenders, right?


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> you mean, unless you're riding without fenders, right?


I figure riding upside down would be more likely... at least around here.


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> you mean, unless you're riding without fenders, right?


I figure riding upside down would make more sense... at least around here.


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

But your banana will make it just fine....


----------



## MrMime (Oct 27, 2011)

*What about bottom of leg covers?*

I recently saw a very attractive woman cycling in rainy Boston with bottom-of-leg covers much like rainlegs. I'd really like those. Has anybody seen these before?


----------

